# Problemas con los graves



## jabote69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola buenos días foristas,

Tengo un problemilla con la configuración de mi equipo, os comento un poco como lo tengo montado.  Imagen “ekipo.jpg”

Subgraves:

Celestion: cajas folder horn con un cono de 1000 w rms 4 ohm 18” imagen “Celestion.jpg”.

Peyvey: conos de 300 w rms 4 ohm 15” imangen “peyvey.gif”

Graves y agudos:

Musicson:  imagen: “musicson.jpg”

*Modelo:*​
POL - 15X
*Referencia*
9.3.7
*Graves:*
15´´ LX - 15500/ARP
*Motor:*
1´´ (1,75 de diafragma) MHG - 160/ARP
*Potencia RMS*
550 W
*Pot.de programa/pico:*
1100 W / 2200 W
*Resp. Frecuencia*
60-19000 Hz (-3dB)
*Impedancia*
8 Ohm
*SPL 1W/1m*
100 dB
*SPL max. cont. 1m*
126 dB
*Medidas*
(440-125)(an) x 490(alt) x 465(pr) mm
*Peso*
25 Kg
​

son todo rango pero tiene muy pocos graves… me han comentado de anular el filtro y jugar con el ecualizador y otros me dicen que puedo realizar estos cajones http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=mt102 sin la parte de la trompeta de agudo.

¿Cuál seria la solución para apreciar mas graves?

Gracias,
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2010)

jabote69 dijo:


> *son todo rango pero tiene muy pocos graves…*



Quienes tiene pocos graves? Los MUSICSON???
Como tenés configurada la conexión entre baffles y el crossover activo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 25, 2010)

Pero,  ¿Quieres que los musicson reproduzcan graves? Si ya tienes los Folded y las Peavey. No será que tienes un desfase entre las cajas o te faltan ajustes en la ecualización?

Saludos!!!


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Es que los musicson a veces los utilizo en solitario... Pero en todo caso quería potenciar mas las frecuencias bajas a esos bafles. Me es posible con el cambio de caja o ¿será el filtro que limita las frecuencias?La conexión entre bafles es en paralelo 2 y 2.Un saludo.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

jabote69 dijo:


> Es que los musicson a veces los utilizo en solitario... Pero en todo caso quería potenciar mas las frecuencias bajas a esos bafles



Pero si lees las especificaciones de esos baffles, vas a ver que son de rango completo, así que no esperes muchos graves con ellos, ya que mas bien son para medios-bajos y agudos.

Para saber como extenderlos en BF hay que medir los baffles y *agregar electrónica extra* para ecualizarlos, pero si son para refuerzo sonoro, eso es una muy muy mala idea.


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 26, 2010)

He estado estos días viendo el equipo y realmente va bien de graves, me dado cuenta que lo que falta son los medios, como dar mas fuerza a los medios.
Lo siento por la equivocación.

Un saludo 
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

jabote69 dijo:


> He estado estos días viendo el equipo y realmente va bien de graves, me dado cuenta que lo que falta son los medios, *como dar mas fuerza a los medios*.



Usando un ecualizador. no hay otra opción.


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pero si yo le hago unos conos asi ¿que cambios notaria?  http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=mt102


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

jabote69 dijo:


> Pero si yo le hago unos conos asi *¿que cambios notaria?* http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=mt102



Vaya Dios a saber!
Las cajas se *CALCULAN *teniendo en cuenta los parámetros de los parlantes, así que si tu parlante no es muy parecido al que han usado puede suceder cualquier cosa.

Eso de hacer cajas y bocinas al boleo NUNCA dá resultado...


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 26, 2010)

los celestion las cajas se las hice yo y la verda que me dieron wenos resultados, osea que me la juego porque alomejor luego ¿no suenan bien no? entonces lo que tendria que hacer es anular los filtros de la caja y ecualizarlos desde fuera no?

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

jabote69 dijo:


> los celestion las cajas se las hice yo y la verda que me dieron wenos resultados, *osea que me la juego porque alomejor luego ¿no suenan bien no? entonces lo que tendria que hacer es anular los filtros de la caja y ecualizarlos desde fuera no?*



Depende...
Generalmente no es posible corregir mucho usando crossovers convencionales, ya que son para otra cosa. Algunos pequeños problemas en las frecuencias de cruce se pueden solucionar, pero no mucho mas que eso...sin tener que recurrir a amplificadores y filtros activos extra.


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 26, 2010)

uf osea que tengo jaleo..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2010)

Nadie dijo que diseñar una caja fuera fácil....


----------

